# 60D  O m g ...



## PixelRabbit

While shooting my 60D made a weird sound (like something seized) and shut down, now it won't power up and ... Just... OMG this is very very very uncool.

I'm googling but only coming up with battery problems, I had just charged the battery, thoughts?  Help?  Please?  I don't know what I will do without it....


----------



## Rick58

oh Judy, thats really too bad. I hope someone has a solution for you.


----------



## runnah

Can you take off the lens and see if the mirror or shutter is stuck?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks Rick, fingers crossed.


R, everything looks normal inside, I tried taking the battery out and changed lenses to see if either worked, neither did


----------



## JohnTrav

Take your battery out and take your memory battery out also. It should be inside where you're battery slides in. I know it is with my 7D. Leave the memory battery out for like 30 min so the camera will reset and see if that does anything. It's a long shot but worth trying. If you have any custom settings or anything you might lose them and have to redo them all.


----------



## minicoop1985

JohnTrav said:


> Take your battery out and take your memory battery out also. It should be inside where you're battery slides in. I know it is with my 7D. Leave the memory battery out for like 30 min so the camera will reset and see if that does anything. It's a long shot but worth trying. If you have any custom settings or anything you might lose them and have to redo them all.


Well, she definitely will lose them (just taking the memory battery out on my 7D and putting it back in erases everything), but that might actually work. Hope this works out for you, because that would really, really suck.


----------



## JohnTrav

minicoop1985 said:


> Well, she definitely will lose them (just taking the memory battery out on my 7D and putting it back in erases everything), but that might actually work. Hope this works out for you, because that would really, really suck.



Really. When I did it on my 7D all I had to do was set the time again. All my custom functions and everything stayed just like I had it.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks guys, I was hoping to wake up this morning and it was all a dream, alas it is not 

I looked into the other battery and it appears that the 60D doesn't have a removable battery for the memory/date.


----------



## runnah

So you aren't getting any error messages? 

Re: How to Hard Reset The 60D?: Canon EOS 7D / 10D - 70D Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

Not sure how accurate this is but it's worth a try.


----------



## runnah

Do you have more than one battery?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Morning R, no error messages, just an awful short rrrrt sound while shooting and it shut itself down and won't turn on at all, nothing, zero zip.  Just the one battery and I have it charging now to see if that makes a difference although when I put it on the charger it said it had charge left in it.  
I'm reading about the hard reset and taking that battery out but there is no mention about it in the manual nor can I slide or move anything inside the battery compartment where that fellow says it is...


----------



## runnah

I would try another battery before anything else. 

Do you have a camera shop nearby? Or maybe another 60d owner?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Yeah I am still coming up blank with searching online here, we have a shop not too far so will have to go in and see what they say.  If it goes away for service it will be gone 4-8 WEEKS, or shall I say ALL OF SPRING!!!.  I just laid out a bunch of money for school and another bit for darkroom supplies and ... a sensor cleaning kit (eye roll)  I'm not seeing a backup camera in my near future omg.... I can't breathe....


----------



## ronlane

Sorry to hear that PR. Just sit in the corner and scream at the top of your lungs and cry until Mr. Rabbit breaks down and gets you a 5D mkIII. lol


----------



## runnah

PixelRabbit said:


> Yeah I am still coming up blank with searching online here, we have a shop not too far so will have to go in and see what they say.  If it goes away for service it will be gone 4-8 WEEKS, or shall I say ALL OF SPRING!!!.  I just laid out a bunch of money for school and another bit for darkroom supplies and ... a sensor cleaning kit (eye roll)  I'm not seeing a backup camera in my near future omg.... I can't breathe....




No sense in worrying until you have to. Try a different battery and if that doesn't work you have my permission to panic.


----------



## mishele

I suggest cursing at it and then throwing on the floor.


----------



## paigew

oh no!!! I'm sorry. I hope your baby is fixed soon :*(


----------



## sm4him

If you shot Nikon, I'd happily loan you my D5100 if yours had to go to the shop for repair. We'll all be hoping the camera store has a quick fix for it, but if not: Maybe you could get a cheap, older Canon off Ebay or something while yours is in the shop, then resell it when yours is back so you wouldn't be out that much money.


----------



## paigew

sm4him said:


> If you shot Nikon, I'd happily loan you my D5100 if yours had to go to the shop for repair. We'll all be hoping the camera store has a quick fix for it, but if not: Maybe you could get a cheap, older Canon off Ebay or something while yours is in the shop, then resell it when yours is back so you wouldn't be out that much money.


or film??! When mine was in the shop I did film. It was fun! Hope its something relatively inexpensive to fix!


----------



## grafxman

Sorry for your misfortune. If you lived within driving distance I could loan you my 50D. However you might consider renting one. Here's a link I found:

Rent Canon EOS 60D Digital SLR  $80 for 2 weeks

There are many other sites but the ones I looked at were more expensive. Also, if you could be happy with a less expensive camera the rates would be even less. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ha Mish! I assure you there was cursing (after I got over that sudden sinking feeling in my stomach...) lol

Thanks for your thoughts and suggestions all.  Here is where I'm at, IF my baby has to go for service I have my AE1 Program IF I get this first film developed and there are no light leaks or issues with the camera, I'm just waiting on the darkroom supplies to get here in the next week or so.  

Now that is great but I am just starting to learn shooting film and not only is it just starting to be spring outside with new critters waking up and arriving home every day I have a trip to Toronto on April 4th, this really puts a kink in things!

So for starters fingers and toes crossed that my baby is only a little hurt and doesn't have to go away for a long time, if that doesn't work, fingers and toes crossed that the AE1 is functioning properly. 

I'll have to put some thought into whether I can afford a replacement DSLR of some description when I know how much this repair is going to cost, I suspect I'll be on a crash course in film shooting this spring camera gods willing lol.


----------



## KmH

There are only 2 moving parts in your 6D that might make a seizing noise (rttttt) and both are moved by motors: the mirror assembly, and the shutter curtains.
That the camera did not give you an error code and won't power up is odd, but may indicate a short circuit has fried some of the camera's electronics.

Please update the thread when you hear back from the repair shop.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Hooooooooold the phone!  I pulled out my receipt and it appears I purchased Henry's 3yr extended warranty....


----------



## JohnTrav

Good thing you checked. Hopefully they will fix it for free if nothing else works for you. I hope it all gets sorted out quickly for you


----------



## tirediron

PixelRabbit said:


> Hooooooooold the phone!  I pulled out my receipt and it appears I purchased Henry's 3yr extended warranty....


Will that allow you to upgrade to Nikon?


----------



## JacaRanda

I am with Runnah,  and hoping it is just a faulty battery.

An inexpensive test is to purchase a 3rd party battery and see if it does the trick.

Do you happen to use a grip / 3rd party grip?


----------



## minicoop1985

My camera does this sensor cleaning thing (I have no idea how it does it) when waking up or turning off-does the 60D too? Glad you got the warranty, that's gonna help.


----------



## KmH

minicoop1985 said:


> My camera does this sensor cleaning thing (I have no idea how it does it) . . .


It vibrates the image sensor.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks Keith, I will be sure to update the thread with the outcome, I suspected it was one of those two things, just didn't want to admit it to myself yet lol  VERY glad I bought the extended warranty, at least this way I have better footing to jump off of!
Have I said how horrible that sound was? ugh!


John, nah, I'm a Canon gal  

Jaca, thanks! I don't have a grip etc... just the one Canon battery.

Mini, the 60D (normally) does it at shutdown.


----------



## Derrel

PixelRabbit said:


> Hooooooooold the phone!  I pulled out my receipt and it appears I purchased Henry's 3yr extended warranty....



Welllllll now--THAT could not have happened to a nicer wabbit!!!!!


----------



## tecboy

Are you taking college classes?  I think you can borrow a dslr in the photography department.


----------



## PixelRabbit

tecboy said:


> Are you taking college classes?  I think you can borrow a dslr in the photography department.



I am but distance learning in business, not sure they would be cool with me coming in and grabbing one lol


----------



## sm4him

PixelRabbit said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking college classes?  I think you can borrow a dslr in the photography department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am but distance learning in business, not sure they would be cool with me coming in and grabbing one lol
Click to expand...



Maybe not, but I work on the very sound philosophy that sometimes "you have not because you ask not."  It wouldn't hurt a thing to go to a local college/university (preferably the one you're doing distance-learning classes with, but I'd try ANY of them--you're desperate, after all). Make contact with the head of the Photography Department, tell them your sad tale and see if they happen to have something they'd loan out for a few weeks. The worst possible outcome to that is that they'll say no, but it seems worth a try.

Did you ask at Henry's (isn't that the local shop?) whether they might have something they could loan out?

I'd also be checking pawn shops, ebay, craigslist (do you have CL in Canada? Not sure&#8230--who knows, maybe you'll get lucky and get a second body for a steal!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Well, I went down to Henry's.... 

To start before I went I did some research on what they had in stock for used cameras and saw there was a 20D and a few Rebels etc... for under $200 so I was open to considering them.

So we get to Henry's and this is how it went down.

Him: Hi Mam, how are you today?
Me: I'm sad, my camera needs service.

We go through what happened, shooting, icky sound, shut down won't start blah blah blah... he looks up my account and mentions the 100-400, nice lens blah blah blah...
He goes to find a battery to test the camera, can't find one that is charged, has to charge one so we wait and "browse".  
He confirms that it is "dead as a doornail" and has to go in for service, the young lady at the till will finish up.  He walks us over and I ask him...

Me: So do you have any loaner program or anything?
Him: No unfortunately we don't, but really if you think you are a professional you should already have a second body.
Me: Mmm Hmm in a perfect world I would already have one, yes.
Him:  I'm a professional when I'm not working here and I have 3 bodies....
**walks away**
Me: stunned
That was literally the whole conversation.... really?


----------



## Nevermore1

Just a little rude!  I hope there's another camera store in your area to give business to.


----------



## pgriz

Of course, he showed his lack of professionalism through that little exchange.  I kinda wonder whether he's the kind of professional who works in the Home Depot store when he's not doing contracting jobs...


----------



## tecboy

I'm not a professional, so I don't need three bodies!  Go to another camera store where you can get respect and willing to help you.


----------



## paigew

wow.....rude!!!


----------



## minicoop1985

"I'm a professional and have three bodies."

"Good for you. I have one. Now do you have a loaner?" 

That's what I would have said.


----------



## lambertpix

minicoop1985 said:


> "I'm a professional and have three bodies."
> 
> "Good for you. I have one. Now do you have a loaner?"
> 
> That's what I would have said.



....cause I can get a bad attitude for free at Best Buy, and I can get it delivered straight to my door from Amazon.  Why did I come here again?


----------



## IronMaskDuval

You are too kind Mrs. Rabbit. I would have tore him a new butthole.


----------



## robbins.photo

minicoop1985 said:


> "I'm a professional and have three bodies."
> 
> "Good for you. I have one. Now do you have a loaner?"
> 
> That's what I would have said.



Well I probably would have gone with:

"I'm a professional and have three bodies."

"Perfect.  That means you can loan me one of yours and still have one for a backup if you need it.  So how long will it take you to stop home and grab it for me?"

Seriously though Pix, if I were you'd I'd call the store you went to and complain, speak to a manager and let them know how rudely you were treated.  Otherwise this putz will keep doing it to everyone else that walks through the door too - so really your doing your fellow photographers a favor by letting them know what horrible customer service skills this putz displayed.


----------



## runnah

Some jerk off behind the counter is claiming he is a pro who has to work retail?


Well hold on, I did see tom cruise working at blockbuster, so that logic works.


----------



## robbins.photo

runnah said:


> Some jerk off behind the counter is claiming he is a pro who has to work retail?
> 
> 
> Well hold on, I did see tom cruise working at blockbuster, so that logic works.



Well having suffered through a few of Tom Cruise's movies I guess I wouldn't be all that shocked to see him working at Blockbuster.. lol.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Yeah I wish I had the wherewithal to come up with snappy comebacks or smart answers when someone is a jerk.  Quite frankly I was proud I came up with "In a perfect worlds I would have one" instead of just "uh ok" lol  I'm great at coming up with good things to say about 20 minutes after lol  I'm too nice of a Rabbit! 

In my head I was screaming at him shut up! shut up shut up!!



I wasn't in a great mood handing my baby over to begin with.

We do have a more local shop that I'm starting to deal with but my warranty is with Henry's so this has to go through them.


----------



## mishele

LOL That may be the best rabbit Gif. EVER!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

lol Mish isn't it!?!?! 
I don't get to post it often lol


----------



## mishele

PixelRabbit said:


> lol Mish isn't it!?!?!
> I don't get to post it often lol


People need to piss you off more!! I'll work on that!!


----------



## Civchic

Pixel, I'm not sure where in Ontario you are, but if you're anywhere near Hamilton, I've always gotten excellent service at Belle Arte Camera on Ottawa Street.  I realize you have to go through Henry's for the warranty, but if you're looking to pick up a used body or other gear in the future they are good.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ha Mish! Bring it  

Civchic, thanks!  I'm up by Hanover/Durham so Owen Sound is my closest city but I will definitely keep it in mind!

So update if you missed the other thread, I ended up being able to allocate a bit of money to a second body, I have a 30D on the way from KeH, should be delivered on the 7th so not toooo long! woot!


----------



## IronMaskDuval

PixelRabbit said:


> Ha Mish! Bring it
> 
> Civchic, thanks!  I'm up by Hanover/Durham so Owen Sound is my closest city but I will definitely keep it in mind!
> 
> So update if you missed the other thread, I ended up being able to allocate a bit of money to a second body, I have a 30D on the way from KeH, should be delivered on the 7th so not toooo long! woot!



What's really sad is that I live right by KEH, and I still have to wait for them to ship my orders; otherwise, I'd be paying a next day pickup fee that cost more than shipping and still have to wait a day.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ouch! That would be painful! I'd go and press my face up against a window until they gave it to me to go away lmao!


----------



## sm4him

Wow, I'd missed this and wondered what had gone down at Henry's.

Pix, I would *absolutely* make sure that a manager knows about how you were treated, whether in a phone call, an email or a letter.  I'd spell out how things went down, how rudely you were treated, and point the fact that not only ARE there a lot of other options out there for camera supplies, but that you DID in fact end up picking up a second body, but you did NOT get it from Henry's because of the treatment you got there (I'd probably just not mention the fact that the second body I'd picked up was a $200 30D--they don't need to KNOW that!).


----------



## Derrel

I guess snot-nosed twerps work retail in Canada too, eh?

What a disappointingly disgraceful lack of courtesy on that sales associate's part! His manager needs to be informed about such rude behavior.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks you two, I'm working on a letter and will let you all know if anything comes of it.


----------



## tirediron

PixelRabbit said:


> Yeah I wish I had the wherewithal to come up with snappy comebacks or smart answers when someone is a jerk.  Quite frankly I was proud I came up with "In a perfect worlds I would have one" instead of just "uh ok" lol  I'm great at coming up with good things to say about 20 minutes after lol  I'm too nice of a Rabbit!
> 
> In my head I was screaming at him shut up! shut up shut up!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't in a great mood handing my baby over to begin with.
> 
> We do have a more local shop that I'm starting to deal with but my warranty is with Henry's so this has to go through them.


"How nice for you.  Now, be a good little boy and run off and get the store manager!"


----------



## PixelRabbit

Oh Dear Mother Of Rabbits!?!?!?!?
Just got an email saying it is a liquid spill that effected some circuits and an estimate for labour ($215 after a 20% discount because I had the extended warranty, no mention of parts), now I KNOW there was no water damage, nothing spilled, nothing poured, splashed, no liquid, I don't know what to say.
Seriously, can't a rabbit get a break lately?


----------



## tirediron

PixelRabbit said:


> Oh Dear Mother Of Rabbits!?!?!?!?
> Just got an email saying it is a liquid spill that effected some circuits and an estimate for labour ($215 after a 20% discount because I had the extended warranty, no mention of parts), now I KNOW there was no water damage, nothing spilled, nothing poured, splashed, no liquid, I don't know what to say.
> Seriously, can't a rabbit get a break lately?


Well don't that just suck, 32" of Hg worth!!!    No chance you had it out in the rain or Mr. Rabbit spilled his Shirley Temple on it?  Odd that they would give you an estimate for labour only; I know when I send stuff to Nikon, I get a "It will cost this much to get it repaird" estimate.


----------



## pgriz

Personally, I'd challenge that and ask them for evidence of the liquid spill.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Yeah, I'm going to research the process to appeal this and will do that tomorrow when I'm working on more than 3hrs sleep, ugh.


----------



## runnah

just don't show them your house right now...


----------



## PixelRabbit

I know right?! How freakin' ironic, the water I love is the bane of my existence right about now.


----------



## runnah

Well I hate to burst yer bubble but normally when they say "water damage" they mean the little get wet sensors have gone from white to red. Basically they are pieces of paper or fabric that turn red when they get wet. Most cell phones have them but they are really kinda BS as I've had them turn red on old blackberrys from just having them in my pocket while sweating.


----------



## PixelRabbit

I'm wracking my brain and the only thing I can think of that MIGHT create moisture is I went from the main floor where the camera was acclimated to a sunroom upstairs with a temperature difference.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Smells like rabbit turd. First you were disrespected and now this. Also, does a Canadian extended warranty not cover accidental damage???... *preparing for impact*


----------



## PixelRabbit

Iron, yes stinks to high bunny heaven I tell ya!

Runnah, I got an other email from Henry's in response to my email asking for a contact for the repair center (don't want Henry's acting as middleman in the convo)  She said that the guy at the repair center said there is water evidence on the outside of the camera, not mention of the inside at all just fried circuits.  Now I will admit my camera isn't the cleanest camera on earth, it's been used hard, but with my habits with it i'm 99% sure I would have noticed evidence of a spill either at the time or my bag would have been wet had it happened when I wasn't around and no kids to explain possible secret soakings.

I asked for more info and a shutter count before I move ahead.  I'm sure my shutter count is WAY up there so I'm wondering how much time this repair will buy.

To be continued....


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ok, just got off the phone with them and ARGH!!!!!!!!!

His assessment of it being "liquid" damage (he was very specific it was liquid NOT water) was based on my strap feeling sticky?? and some dry residue of some description under the eye cup and on the diopter dial?? Really?  If I was trying to pass off liquid damage I think I'd at least take the strap off and clean the camera up. They haven't even opened the camera yet and weren't going to until I approved the repair, PFFFT!?!?!?!? 

After our conversation he agreed to have someone open it and look inside... next week.


----------



## runnah

PixelRabbit said:


> Ok, just got off the phone with them and ARGH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His assessment of it being "liquid" damage (he was very specific it was liquid NOT water) was based on my strap feeling sticky?? and some dry residue of some description under the eye cup and on the diopter dial?? Really?  If I was trying to pass off liquid damage I think I'd at least take the strap off and clean the camera up. They haven't even opened the camera yet and weren't going to until I approved the repair, PFFFT!?!?!?!?
> 
> After our conversation he agreed to have someone open it and look inside... next week.



What a dick. The 60D has some weather sealing, granted it's not super but it has some. Not to be gross but the eyepiece stuff could be sweat. I know also that when It's hold/cot and I am looking through the viewfinder the LCD will fog up from my breath.

Sounds to me like they are trying to screw you. Can you skip Henry's and call direct?


----------



## ronlane

geez, PR, are you legs tired from all the run around you are getting on this?  I think you need a new 70D. Maybe the Canon rep will see this thread and be nice to you because their authorized repair people aren't.


----------



## robbins.photo

PixelRabbit said:


> Ok, just got off the phone with them and ARGH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His assessment of it being "liquid" damage (he was very specific it was liquid NOT water) was based on my strap feeling sticky?? and some dry residue of some description under the eye cup and on the diopter dial?? Really? If I was trying to pass off liquid damage I think I'd at least take the strap off and clean the camera up. They haven't even opened the camera yet and weren't going to until I approved the repair, PFFFT!?!?!?!?
> 
> After our conversation he agreed to have someone open it and look inside... next week.



Wait, a repair shop is going to open a camera and actually look inside of it? Has the media been alerted? 

I guess I'm really kind of curious how on earth they could possibly diagnose that fact that circuitry inside the camera had been damaged by liquid *BEFORE* they opened the camera and looked inside. Pix, my recommendation is to call the repair center back and ask to speak with a manager or supervisor and get them to try and answer that question. When they can't, let them know that you will expect them to honor the warranty and not to try and claim moisture damage again since obviously that is not the case.

Sometimes with these places they will try this kind of silliness until they discover you will not put up with it, then they will realize it's not worth trying to push the issue and fix it under warranty just so they don't have to deal with you anymore. So yes, I would call back, get a supervisor/manager on the phone and let them know that this liquid damage stuff is nonsense, and that there is no possible way you can say that circuitry inside the camera had been damaged without even opening the camera up to look inside. To claim that based on something sticky being present on the strap is ludicrious in the extreme.


----------



## PixelRabbit

runnah said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just got off the phone with them and ARGH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His assessment of it being "liquid" damage (he was very specific it was liquid NOT water) was based on my strap feeling sticky?? and some dry residue of some description under the eye cup and on the diopter dial?? Really?  If I was trying to pass off liquid damage I think I'd at least take the strap off and clean the camera up. They haven't even opened the camera yet and weren't going to until I approved the repair, PFFFT!?!?!?!?
> 
> After our conversation he agreed to have someone open it and look inside... next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dick. The 60D has some weather sealing, granted it's not super but it has some. Not to be gross but the eyepiece stuff could be sweat. I know also that when It's hold/cot and I am looking through the viewfinder the LCD will fog up from my breath.
> 
> Sounds to me like they are trying to screw you. Can you skip Henry's and call direct?
Click to expand...


OMG YES! EXACTLY!! I can't tell you how often I fog the eye piece up with my breath let alone sweat/eye junk/etc etc etc...  and I KNOW there was crap under it, I mean I use this thing every single day day in day out, inside, outside, everywhere, it is easily explainable junk in there.
This WAS the service center that I talked to, I cut Henry's out of the loop, that would only lead to a dead end taking the repair guy's word based on a "sticky" strap and some crud on the OUTSIDE of the camera.  


ronlane said:


> geez, PR, are you legs tired from all the run around you are getting on this?  I think you need a new 70D. Maybe the Canon rep will see this thread and be nice to you because their authorized repair people aren't.


Very tired Ron   And I miss my camera... terribly    I honestly feel like crying over this every time I hit a wall and I'm NOT a crier, so beyond frustrated at this point.


----------



## lambertpix

PixelRabbit said:


> Ok, just got off the phone with them and ARGH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His assessment of it being "liquid" damage (he was very specific it was liquid NOT water) was based on my strap feeling sticky?? and some dry residue of some description under the eye cup and on the diopter dial?? Really?  If I was trying to pass off liquid damage I think I'd at least take the strap off and clean the camera up. They haven't even opened the camera yet and weren't going to until I approved the repair, PFFFT!?!?!?!?
> 
> After our conversation he agreed to have someone open it and look inside... next week.



Ok, this is bunk on any number of levels.  The whole "water damage" claim stunk to begin with, because it's unlikely you'd incur water damage without knowing it.  I've owned a 30D, 40D, and 7D -- none of which are "weather sealed" per Canon, but which do have some amount of protection from light water exposure.  I know they changed the design of the 60D a bit from the earlier x0D models, but I'd still expect it to be in about the same ballpark, sealing-wise.  I traded up from the 30D to the 40D pretty quickly, but I've put a lot of miles on the 40D and 7D - literally and figuratively, and I've never had an issue with moisture.  I've never tried shooting in the rain, obviously, but if you use a camera outdoors at all, it's going to be exposed to moisture of some sort -- here's a failed waterfall shot where mist was blowing off the falls onto my lens.  This sort of thing is not expected to knock out a camera like yours:


 

But on top of that, for the bozo to try to tell you water damage _*without even opening the camera??*_  I'm miffed, _*and it's not even my camera!*_  I think it's time to go public.  I bet if you put your notes together, you'd be able to come up with a pretty scathing chronology that makes Henry's (at least) look pretty crooked.  I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a site like Petapixel wouldn't pick up a story like that, and I bet you'd find a FedEx truck in your driveway / canal in pretty short order.

You deserve better.


----------



## robbins.photo

PixelRabbit said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just got off the phone with them and ARGH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His assessment of it being "liquid" damage (he was very specific it was liquid NOT water) was based on my strap feeling sticky?? and some dry residue of some description under the eye cup and on the diopter dial?? Really? If I was trying to pass off liquid damage I think I'd at least take the strap off and clean the camera up. They haven't even opened the camera yet and weren't going to until I approved the repair, PFFFT!?!?!?!?
> 
> After our conversation he agreed to have someone open it and look inside... next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dick. The 60D has some weather sealing, granted it's not super but it has some. Not to be gross but the eyepiece stuff could be sweat. I know also that when It's hold/cot and I am looking through the viewfinder the LCD will fog up from my breath.
> 
> Sounds to me like they are trying to screw you. Can you skip Henry's and call direct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG YES! EXACTLY!! I can't tell you how often I fog the eye piece up with my breath let alone sweat/eye junk/etc etc etc... and I KNOW there was crap under it, I mean I use this thing every single day day in day out, inside, outside, everywhere, it is easily explainable junk in there.
> This WAS the service center that I talked to, I cut Henry's out of the loop, that would only lead to a dead end taking the repair guy's word based on a "sticky" strap and some crud on the OUTSIDE of the camera.
> 
> 
> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> geez, PR, are you legs tired from all the run around you are getting on this? I think you need a new 70D. Maybe the Canon rep will see this thread and be nice to you because their authorized repair people aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very tired Ron  And I miss my camera... terribly  I honestly feel like crying over this every time I hit a wall and I'm NOT a crier, so beyond frustrated at this point.
Click to expand...


Oh, one other suggestion, when you call back and you get the manager on the phone, first thing to say is, "Ok, I need to let you know this call is being recorded.  Now then... "

Doesn't really matter if your recording the call or not, but boy you'll be stunned at how much further you'll get and how much more helpful they can be once they think that there is going to be an actual record of the conversation.


----------



## lambertpix

ronlane said:


> geez, PR, are you legs tired from all the run around you are getting on this?  I think you need a new 70D. Maybe the Canon rep will see this thread and be nice to you because their authorized repair people aren't.



I was wondering about the same sort of thing.  According to Henry's web site, PR's repairs are being handled by a "Henry's-authorized" shop -- not a "Canon-authorized" shop:

Repairs - Henry's best camera store in Canada 

Like I mentioned, this seems like the sort of story lots and lots of prospective Henry's customers should hear before they shop there -- and sure as h@ll before they purchase an extended warranty.

If I were a manager at Henry's on the other hand, I think I might appreciate one last chance to make this all up to you before your story wound up blowing all over Canada.


----------



## ronlane

You could always buy a D4s with a 24-70mm lens from somewhere else (with a 30 day return policy), then take it in to Henry's and ask if they work on commission. If so, have them calculate the commission the lost for treating you like that.

Then go home and return the camera and lens.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Well, there's enough of us here to make a big stink with Henry's, ya know?


----------



## robbins.photo

Lol.. I can't even begin to imagine what the repair center will think when their phone starts ringing off the hook and everytime they answer it someone says, "Yes, I'm callling in regards to Mrs. Rabbit's camera." Lol


----------



## pgriz

Judi, you may want to check out the Ontario Consumer Protection office.  In Quebec, our provincial legislation is pretty specific about what the warranties cover, and I think that you may have the same (or similar) in Ontario.  Also, it is worth pulling out your warranty and check the fine print for exclusions.  Looking at the version that Henry's has on their web site, they are only giving you a 20% discount for "at fault" repairs, but the language regarding examples of "at fault" is pretty vague.  I think you will need to inform them that all correspondence with them regarding this warranty claim will be in writing, and that you will be supplying it to Consumer Protection Office if needed.  Ask for specifics - what is the name of the customer relations or services manager, what is his/her phone number and e-mail address, and what is the contact information for the "authorized repair center" that they are using.  I have found that when I start asking for such specific information, the BS tends to dissipate somewhat.


----------



## ronlane

<<< is thinking that pgriz should take up as PR's "council" on this one.  I got the , and have the T3i on the tripod and ready to record this one. Should make a great mini feature.

Go get 'em pgriz.


----------



## pgriz

ronlane said:


> <<< is thinking that pgriz should take up as PR's "council" on this one.  I got the , and have the T3i on the tripod and ready to record this one. Should make a great mini feature.
> 
> Go get 'em pgriz.



Ron, the "normal" approach by the less committed organizations is to put up enough obstacles that the consumers get defeated and give up.  When they know there is a documentation trail and it may involve both the gubermint, and the intertubes, the smarter ones decide that they can "make an exception" and take care of the problem before it hatches into a smelly mess.  The less smart ones live with the consequences of having their transgressions (or poor customer service) get aired out in all the wrong forums.  Guess we'll soon know which camp Henry's is in.


----------



## ronlane

classice insurance technique. deny every claim and the customer will go away. You keep the profit for the policy. Yep, I think there was a John Grisham book and movie about this. (The Rainmaker)


----------



## PixelRabbit

Aw hell no!!!! Seriously??? I just got the images showing the "proof" of liquid damage, check this **** out....
Under the screen? ... really? .... rusty screw? mmm ok, on the diopter beside the eye piece and as we already discussed eye junk, breathing on it etc...
Yes my camera is not exactly clean but do you think I might be smart enough to clean it up if I was trying to hide this??  

(I know I am kinda skipping what everyone said but I will get back to it after I go scream in the woods)


----------



## PixelRabbit

I'm a little embarrassed about how dirty it is BUT he isn't showing me anything new and nothing that shows a liquid spill, I 100% guarantee that every nook and cranny on that camera will have that junk in it, it's not from getting wet, it's from using it A LOT!!!


----------



## tirediron

Does anyone know if Canon puts liquid detectors (Litmus paper) in their bodies?


----------



## tirediron

PixelRabbit said:


> I'm a little embarrassed about how dirty it is BUT he isn't showing me anything new and nothing that shows a liquid spill, I 100% guarantee that every nook and cranny on that camera will have that junk in it, it's not from getting wet, it's from using it A LOT!!!


Mehhh.. what's a little rabbit fur in the cracks and crevices?


----------



## lambertpix

Yeah, so there's dirt on the outside of the camera.  I still don't see how anyone would know what made the _*inside *_of the camera stop working.  It really, really looks like this is a further attempt on their part to weasel out of repairing on their dime based on dust on the exterior of your camera, but if this is where they're setting the bar, that makes their extended warranty effectively worthless, and thus, an unmitigated *RIPOFF*.

Back to the bit where every prospective Henry's customer really ought to understand exactly what sort of support they should expect to get after the sale....


----------



## Braineack

where's the water?


----------



## PixelRabbit

John, even if they do I'm even more confident at this point, like 99.9999999999999999% confident that any "liquid" damage will be from condensation and from what I can see Canon doesn't take responsibility for that so what leg do I have to stand on then?   

Lambert, I contacted the manager of Henry's again, I already was in email contact from the horrible customer service I received on my first visit.  I'm going to wait and see what he says and if I don't like what he says I will not let this go, posted to FB about my frustration and will tag the three companies in my next post and post on Canon's forum etc... as my next step.

Rabbit is MAD.


----------



## tirediron

PixelRabbit said:


> John, even if they do I'm even more confident at this point, like 99.9999999999999999% confident that any "liquid" damage will be from condensation and from what I can see Canon doesn't take responsibility for that so what leg do I have to stand on then?


What I meant was, if they did, then you can say to Henry's, "Prove it, show me the detector paper" but I don't know if they do or not.


----------



## PixelRabbit

tirediron said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, even if they do I'm even more confident at this point, like 99.9999999999999999% confident that any "liquid" damage will be from condensation and from what I can see Canon doesn't take responsibility for that so what leg do I have to stand on then?
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant was, if they did, then you can say to Henry's, "Prove it, show me the detector paper" but I don't know if they do or not.
Click to expand...


The problem is, if they have them in there the condensation issue will trigger them and show liquid damage regardless of whether I did it or not so it is one for the bad guys if they are in there and are showing moisture 

I'm thinking of making a thread asking people to take off their eye cups and open their screens and see what's under them, I'm positive that people that use them a lot will have junk unless they regularly clean their gear, perhaps some images of other people's cameras with the same configuration of junk in these areas would be a good thing....


----------



## robbins.photo

PixelRabbit said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, even if they do I'm even more confident at this point, like 99.9999999999999999% confident that any "liquid" damage will be from condensation and from what I can see Canon doesn't take responsibility for that so what leg do I have to stand on then?
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant was, if they did, then you can say to Henry's, "Prove it, show me the detector paper" but I don't know if they do or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, if they have them in there the condensation issue will trigger them and show liquid damage regardless of whether I did it or not so it is one for the bad guys if they are in there and are showing moisture
> 
> I'm thinking of making a thread asking people to take off their eye cups and open their screens and see what's under them, I'm positive that people that use them a lot will have junk unless they regularly clean their gear, perhaps some images of other people's cameras with the same configuration of junk in these areas would be a good thing....
Click to expand...


Like I said, best bet is call the manager and simply ask him how anyone could possibly claim that circuits were damaged by moisture if the never even opened up the camera and have by their own admission never seen the circuits in question.  Let him know you do plan on filling formal complaints with the proper agencies and that if they refuse to honor their warranty you will also be actively working online to make certain that people know that they should never do business with Henry's and on the off chance that they do they should never purchase a warranty because it will not be honored.  

Basically this is time to be a squeaky wheel - because they do indeed get greased.  The trick is to convince this guy that you are quite serious and that you will continue to harrass them and make their lives miserable until they fix your camera under warranty, but not to go so over the top that they dig their heels in and think they need to resist on principle.  So polite, but firm - no name calling, keep saying things like "I realize this isn't your fault, however" - and ask lots and lots of uncomfortable questions.  Stay on the phone with them as long as humanly possible, and if they still haven't resolved this before you need to hang up make sure to ask for his name at the end of the call and ask when he will be in tomorrow, so you can call him back and you can continue until a resolution can be reached.

Trust me, you make this his problem and it will get fixed.. lol.


----------



## bribrius

the thing is people do a lot of stupid things with their cameras, and the guy on the other end up the phone hears people try to pass of damage all the time and not admit stupid or down right reckless or damaging behavior.
so they assume from the beginning, like all the other calls, another person who damaged their camera being a idiot and is trying to pass it off. They deal with this kind of thing constantly.
Being earnest, and believable, straight forward and CALM (maybe even nice, reasonable) is usually the best way to handle some things. The people on the other end of the phones hear this all the time, threats, hangups. You are just another call.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks Robbins, I'm trying to keep all communication in emails, I'm MUCH better when I have time to think about what to say and not be on the spot, I'm a TOTAL pushover in person, I know it and it's just better in email for my own communication.
As an added bonus I have all emails etc... to document what's going on.

I did email the manager at Henry's again specifically about this and how I don't agree with the assessment, I'll give him a chance to respond before I start squeaking louder, I am NOT going to let this slide but I have to stack the deck in my favour and keep it in writing at this point.


----------



## robbins.photo

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks Robbins, I'm trying to keep all communication in emails, I'm MUCH better when I have time to think about what to say and not be on the spot, I'm a TOTAL pushover in person, I know it and it's just better in email for my own communication.
> As an added bonus I have all emails etc... to document what's going on.
> 
> I did email the manager at Henry's again specifically about this and how I don't agree with the assessment, I'll give him a chance to respond before I start squeaking louder, I am NOT going to let this slide but I have to stack the deck in my favour and keep it in writing at this point.



Well curious that you should mention it - I happen to have a lot of experience on both sides of this fence, both sending emails of this nature and responding to them - lol.  Email is not quite as effective in many cases and takes longer, because a phone call is more time consuming and more difficult to deal with from there side, however it can still be accomplished via email, just takes a little more patience and perserverance.

So if I can be of any assistance let me know.  Best place to start is to insist that it would be impossible for them to determine anything was damaged by moisture without opening the camera.  Such a diagnosis is impossible, and that they are relying on an assumption based on the fact that a screw has developed some surface rust.  That provides proof of nothing as far as the internal condition of the circuit boards which at this time have not been properly inspected or checked for damage.  For al lthey know they might open up the camera and find it is nothing more than a solder joint between the battery housing and the circuit board that failed, and yet you know if that is what they find they will still charge you for this supposed "moisture damage" regardless.

So you will not accept a diagnosis of moisture damage, and that if they refuse to honor their warranty you will be filing formal complaints as well as making certain that this will be broadcast as widely and loudly as possible all over the interwebs.  Not sure if Canada has something like the BBB but if so let them know that is something else you'll be doing, more or less find a list of any organization you can possibly file a complaint with and let them know a complaint will be filed unless they honor their warranty.

Your advantage here is that they jumped the gun - big time.  They very stupidly insisted it was moisture damage and then admitted they hadn't even opened the camera so at this stage the will never be able to verify that to your satisfaction.  Even if there are moisture markers inside the camera, so what - too much incentive for them to put a couple of drops of water on them now and claim they were right.  That' s your advantage - press it.  They will try everything not to answer this question, keep asking it.  Every email.  Every chance you get.  Hammer them with it.  Ask them over and over and over again, "How can you possibly say that circuits were damaged by liquid when you've told me yourselves you've never actually looked at the circuits themselves because you never opened the camera.  I'm sorry but that simply makes no sense."

Like I said, still want to stay professional, and don't get personal - too much incentive for whoever your dealing with to get their back up and say no just to say no because you got personal.  Instead still use phrases like, "I know this isn't your fault" or "I appreciate that your trying to help me" and then go right back into stating and restating your complaints.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks Robbins, I sent you a PM.


----------



## PixelRabbit

SOME good news!!
I vented my frustrations a bit on FB last night, Peter from our local photo store Foto Art Camera & Frame Shop *messaged me* and offered me a loaner camera until mine comes back.  He made me cry!  Such a hard way to learn the value in dealing with local businesses, especially when you live away from city centers, they obviously go the extra mile.  Huge kudos to Peter!!


----------



## Steve5D

PixelRabbit said:


> SOME good news!!
> I vented my frustrations a bit on FB last night, Peter from our local photo store Foto Art Camera & Frame Shop *messaged me* and offered me a loaner camera until mine comes back.  He made me cry!  Such a hard way to learn the value in dealing with local businesses, especially when you live away from city centers, they obviously go the extra mile.  Huge kudos to Peter!!



Looks like you found your new camera shop!


----------



## Steve5D

At this point, I would no longer deal with the individual store. I would get my camera back, make sure I had the name of everyone I dealt with at the store, and then I would contact their corporate office. 

The store has shown that they're inept at both customer and camera service...


----------



## TCampbell

Incidentally, the Canon 60D does have some degree of weather resist seals.  

See:  Canon EOS 60D Review

You'll need to scroll down a bit (about half-way down the long page) or just search for the words "weather sealing".  You'll find a diagram that shows the location of all the seals, gaskets, o-rings, etc.  This is one of the benefits of a mid-range camera over a Rebel series body is that they DO have a degree of weather-sealing in them.

As for moisture sensors... many companies have given up on them.  Apple has them in their phones but employees are now instructed NOT to deny service based on evidence of water damage BECAUSE they know the sensors naturally turn red under normal use.  Specific tests have been conducted (especially for those who live 4-season climates) where merely taking the gear (in this case, phones) from the cold and into the warmth a few times will cause enough condensation to trip the sensors but not enough condensation to actually result in damage to the product -- so they were getting a lot of false-positives and irate customers.

And one last thing... for your entertainment, I offer you the following:






This video isn't a 60D... it's a 7D.  The 7D has just a bit more weather-sealing than the 60D, but check out what they do to this 7D.  This camera is dropped, tumbled, soaked, frozen, shot at, melted, and burned... and it STILL WORKS!  

I rather suspect your 60D did not fail due to water damage.


----------



## casper_zip

I too, am having problems with my Canon 60D. It will work in auto, but it will not focus in "P" and other modes. The batteries won't last till the water gets hot, either. I just put in two new ones and they won't last long either with a full charge. I am about ready to chunk it, I have some fine Nikons, and also my like new Canon 30D which is a much  better camera so far. I am really about ready to set this baby aside. l have read, reread, and read some more and I can't take it any more. Got some books ordered, they should have already arrived, but no. Pixel Rabbit, sure hope you get your problems solved. Wish I could help. Thanks everyone for letting me vent.

Best,
casper_zip


----------



## Braineack

I think the problem is actually water damage in your case...


----------



## W.Fovall

looks like it was dropped in a swamp from the pictures.


----------



## PixelRabbit

casper_zip said:


> I too, am having problems with my Canon 60D. It will work in auto, but it will not focus in "P" and other modes. The batteries won't last till the water gets hot, either. I just put in two new ones and they won't last long either with a full charge. I am about ready to chunk it, I have some fine Nikons, and also my like new Canon 30D which is a much  better camera so far. I am really about ready to set this baby aside. l have read, reread, and read some more and I can't take it any more. Got some books ordered, they should have already arrived, but no. Pixel Rabbit, sure hope you get your problems solved. Wish I could help. Thanks everyone for letting me vent.
> 
> Best,
> casper_zip


Casper, I'm sorry to hear about your camera  I truly feel your pain!  I'm also playing the waiting game on the mailman.  Good luck with yours!


W.Fovall said:


> looks like it was dropped in a swamp from the pictures.



Wow, this makes me want to make that thread I mentioned asking people who use their gear daily to look under the eye cup and if they have it the screen, I'm willing to bet anyone who has had their gear for a good while and have shot that much with it, especially outside will have junk under those places unless they aren't the average consumer and cleans their gear religiously.


----------



## PixelRabbit

I want to take a minute today to thank each and every one of you that  has posted and shared their thoughts, I truly appreciate your time.  I  would love to go back and address each of you individually but that's a  LOT! (because you are awesome ) Rest assured that I read each and  every word more than once, you guys have given me perspective and kept  me from going TOTALLY bunny nuts.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Update:

Just got an email from Henry's, Sun opened my camera today and there is _*NO LIQUID DAMAGE INSIDE !!!!!*_
They don't know the source of the failure but as this point it has been approved under the warranty.


----------



## robbins.photo

PixelRabbit said:


> Update:
> 
> Just got an email from Henry's, Sun opened my camera today and there is _*NO LIQUID DAMAGE INSIDE !!!!!*_
> They don't know the source of the failure but as this point it has been approved under the warranty.



I think that deserves a Woo followed by a Hoo - yes, this is indeed a Woohoo! moment if I've ever seen one.. lol.  Congrats Mrs. Rabbit.  Hopefully they'll be able to get it repaired and back to you soon.


----------



## ronlane

It's amazing what you can discover, if you actually take time to open up the body and look at what is wrong with it.

Hope they get it fixed (correctly) and sent back to you quickly.


----------



## Braineack

ronlane said:


> It's amazing what you can discover, if you actually take time to open up the body and look at what is wrong with it.



Yeah, but how many people would give up at that point and then buy another camera from the awful staff at Henry's?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks guys, definitely a big WOOHOO moment!!




Braineack, yes, I wonder if I would have heard about this had I not complained to begin with.


----------



## BillM

I'm thinking with Sunday being Easter you had a bunch of rabbit luck on your side


----------



## ramtop

Braineack said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing what you can discover, if you actually take time to open up the body and look at what is wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but how many people would give up at that point and then buy another camera from the awful staff at Henry's?
Click to expand...


That's what they count on to make more money. They count on an uninformed consumer.


----------



## PixelRabbit

BillM said:


> I'm thinking with Sunday being Easter you had a bunch of rabbit luck on your side



Lol! Yes, Easter is kinda like a day of "Wonder Kids Activate!" only for rabbits and luck lol  that's a lot of rabbits feet movin around lol


----------



## TCampbell

robbins.photo said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Just got an email from Henry's, Sun opened my camera today and there is _*NO LIQUID DAMAGE INSIDE !!!!!*_
> They don't know the source of the failure but as this point it has been approved under the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that deserves a Woo followed by a Hoo - yes, this is indeed a Woohoo! moment if I've ever seen one.. lol.  Congrats Mrs. Rabbit.  Hopefully they'll be able to get it repaired and back to you soon.
Click to expand...


I think I'll give the "*Woo*" and reserve the "*Hoo!*" until _AFTER_ it comes back in working order having less damage than when it was sent in.  So far, whoever is handling this repair, hasn't exactly inspired our confidence in their technical prowess.

At least you've got them to accept that the camera failure is not your doing so they should now make it right.   Best of luck and we're still cheering for you!


----------



## robbins.photo

TCampbell said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Just got an email from Henry's, Sun opened my camera today and there is _*NO LIQUID DAMAGE INSIDE !!!!!*_
> They don't know the source of the failure but as this point it has been approved under the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that deserves a Woo followed by a Hoo - yes, this is indeed a Woohoo! moment if I've ever seen one.. lol.  Congrats Mrs. Rabbit.  Hopefully they'll be able to get it repaired and back to you soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I'll give the "*Woo*" and reserve the "*Hoo!*" until _AFTER_ it comes back in working order having less damage than when it was sent in.  So far, whoever is handling this repair, hasn't exactly inspired our confidence in their technical prowess.
> 
> At least you've got them to accept that the camera failure is not your doing so they should now make it right.   Best of luck and we're still cheering for you!
Click to expand...


Well very few places do what is called depot level maintenance on anything anymore.  They aren't going to diagnose down to the component level, it just isn't cost effective from a labor standpoint.

Instead they'll pull circuit boards, test and replace the entire board if needed.

As a result it doesn't surprise me at all that they would be unable to actually identify a specific cause of the failure.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

robbins.photo said:


> As a result it doesn't surprise me at all that they would be unable to actually identify a specific cause of the failure.




I mean, they could have read "Canon" stamped prominently on the body...

I keed, i keed!!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

TCampbell said:


> I think I'll give the "Woo" and reserve the "Hoo!" until AFTER it comes back in working order having less damage than when it was sent in.  So far, whoever is handling this repair, hasn't exactly inspired our confidence in their technical prowess.
> 
> At least you've got them to accept that the camera failure is not your doing so they should now make it right.   Best of luck and we're still cheering for you!



Agree 1000%!  I "won" this battle but not the war.... yet.  Sun sent me an email saying it would cost $90 to fix, I replied letting them know Henry's was covering it and asked what was wrong with it, why, and for the shutter count and when it will be done, reply was next week and all that info will be on the repair paperwork so hopefully SOME answers next week.


----------



## Islesfan91

nicely done as far as sticking with it and insisting on having it covered by warranty.  Far too often this is what people are told when something is returned under warranty for repairs, and I would guess the majority would give up and buy something new. 

As someone who's gone through a similar situation with other items (new car issues, other electronics) it's amazing how quickly things can get fixed by staying on them and not just going away and accepting what you're being told.

Glad you stuck with it and although the camera doesn't look to be returned yet, I'm hopeful it all works out for you


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks Isles!  Normally I don't complain even if I don't get the best service but this time around ... wow...  and I KNEW it wasn't water, I would have known if it was around water, the panic would have been quite memorable!

Nothing yet, "next week" has now come and gone and we are into the "next next week" and still no word, sending off an email to check progress and so we wait....


----------



## PixelRabbit

Just got the call that it's done and back at Henry's, will be picking it up Friday.

So last week I vented on Facebook (mostly about the shipping problem with the chemicals order) and tagged Henry's in the post, today I got an email asking for my number for them to call me back to discuss the problems.

She apologized for them not going to bat for me with Sun Camera Repair when they came back with the "liquid damage" based on the outside, she said they are Canon's only repair place and they have to use them, I have yet to find them listed as a certified repair center for Canon but whatever.  As for the chemicals, apparently two weeks ago they stopped shipping online orders of liquid chemicals because Someday is the only courier that will handle them and well... they suck. 

When the convo was over she said she is refunding the shipping for the chemicals and possibly the whole order if it is approved and she is sending me a gift card in hopes I will continue to shop through them.

So current status, the above from Henry's as a way to resolve this, I pick up my baby on Friday and will put it through it's paces, it is 3pm and Someday hasn't shown up yet with the chemicals, they have a few more hours to make it here...


----------



## ronlane

PR, at this pace, you should just pick up the chemicals from Henry's when you pick up your camera. You may actually get it home and be done developing all your film before you get Someday to deliver that other order.


----------



## grafxman

A courier company called "Someday" is very droll.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Lol Ron, true!



grafxman said:


> A courier company called "Someday" is very droll.



Ah see their real name is SAmeday  but I just can't stand the irony when I type it lol


----------



## ronlane

Sameday, someday, anyday, in my lifetime... pick one it sounds like with this company. Have to wonder how they are still in business.


----------



## PixelRabbit

I GOT MY CAMERA BACK! 
She's clean as a whistle and sounds/feels gooood.











Ok short and sweet version, I'll wrap it all up tomorrow.
We  walked in, the same guy that insulted me the first time served us, got  the camera, let me test it, got me to sign the paperwork and I walked  out.  

It was covered under warranty.  They overhauled and rebuilt the  shutter unit, shutter count 314 080, they are rated for 100 000.   Restored all functions, cleaned, checked and adjusted. 90 Day Warranty on repairs.


----------



## pixmedic

so....
did it get a new shutter? or...did they just spritz up the old one?


----------



## BillM

Today was finally SOMEDAY !!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

pixmedic said:


> so....
> did it get a new shutter? or...did they just spritz up the old one?



Bill, it was! Lol we even saw a Someday truck on our way home lol

Pix, rebuilt from what it says.  I'm going to be in contact with the girl I've been dealing with and discussing it with her, I'm guessing the new shutter costs significantly more than the rebuild, which cost $250, guess what the Help Extended Warranty cost?
$215 so basically I prepaid the rebuild.


----------



## table1349




----------



## PixelRabbit

Ok.... FINALLY this whole issue is resolved, it took a while!

After I got my camera back I was still going back and forth with the regional manager about the level of service and my dissatisfaction with the Help plan (I essentially prepaid the repair).  The regional manager offered to refund half of the Help plan and emailed the Cambridge store telling them to phone me to do the refund to the credit card (I refused gift certificates and to drive down to the store for the refund since it is a 3 hour round trip for us).  
After waiting over a week for Cambridge to call me I emailed the regional manager back, told him to forget the refund to the card, at this point I was over it, my intent with the refund was to buy a film scanner elsewhere so they can either send me one or not, this whole thing ends NOW.... to find that he was no longer with the company (smh)!  The young lady who replaced him was prompt in her service and now within less than a week of her involvement it has been resolved and I received the scanner this morning.  

All I can say is wow, this was nuts!  I dealt with two people there that I was very happy with their level of respect and customer service but there were others that ... just wow.  

So final resolution:
Note: It was never about the money or trying to get value out of them, it was trying to make it right, this was a horrid experience all round.
Darkroom supplies order and shipping total refund.
Epson V600 scanner 
Many apologies.

I'm happy that it is finally resolved, finally satisfied with the outcome and glad I stood up for myself as a consumer who spent a LOT of money in their store only to be treated badly.
Phew!


----------



## sm4him

On the plus side, you'll like that V600 scanner! I've got, I think, the V500 and I've scanned thousands and thousands of photos and negatives with it. 

I am glad that it's at least all in the rearview now. Time to get back to taking pictures, and 'edumacating" yourself (you know, going to school to get all smart and stuff&#8230.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks Sharon, good to hear!

Yes! This has been hanging over me unresolved for too long, it's good to be able to say it's finally over!


----------



## fokker

So you shot triple the rated life span for the shutter and still got it covered under warranty? Seems like a win to me.


----------

